# Thule Locking Knobs or lock inserts & keys - Now sorted so situation closed



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2012)

Right - I'm on the scrounge and it's a long shot and slightly complicated...

I have a Thule EC909 bike rack with extra bike attachment so it takes 4 bikes. It was purchased 2nd hand. It currently has 2 different keys for 4 locks (one for the towbar & 1st bike and another for the 2nd & 3rd bike) and I need to obtain at least another 3 locking knobs for it to secure all 4 bikes and the rack itself. The 4th bike needs 3 locks, 2 to attach the bike attachment securely to the rack and then 1 for the bike itself.

What I want is to end up with all locking knobs ideally on the same lock & the rack lock on a different key or everything on the same key but they are not cheap and I'm trying to do this as cheaply as possible given the cost of the rack in the first place even 2nd hand.

OK - I know you don't need to lock the bikes onto the bike rack that are closest to the car in theory, but this bike rack is also used to secure the bikes when the rack is not on the car and therefore all 4 bike holders need to have a locking knob - because often our 2 most expensive bikes are the only ones left on the rack (we use additional locks as well when 'stationary' so these are not the only locks)... anyhow - the outcome is we want all the bikes locked onto the rack whether on or off the car...

So it seems that I need to purchase 4 more locking knobs when I only need 3 (thule 527 is the part number) and then buy at least 6 replacement locks in a vain attempt not to have anything more than 2 keys in use.

*So does anyone have any spare locking knobs - singles or doubles (or 4?) that they don't require and ideally feel like donating to me in exchange for a donation to charity and P&P costs.*

The costs I am looking at online for 4 locking knobs are around £31.50 ex P&P and then I'll need to purchase a pack of 6 or 8 replacement locks to try to get most things on the same lock so another £30-40 plus P&P which I don't have right now.

To date my keys are N057 & N093 just in case anyone has any Thule locking knobs or replacement locks lying around () 

thank you.


----------



## subaqua (26 Oct 2012)

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/roof-bars/roof-bars-racks-accessories.php

scroll down. this may be your cheapest option


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> http://www.roofbox.co.uk/roof-bars/roof-bars-racks-accessories.php
> 
> scroll down. this may be your cheapest option


 
thanks, but I have to buy 4 locking nuts at £32.95 and then 8 new same key locks at another £32.95. So my thoughts were along the lines of if anyone had the odd one lying around I may be able to "obtain" the 4 locking nuts more cheaply and then work on the same key locks hence saving money. Just a thought, regretfully the locking nuts don't come without lock barrels in them and also don't come in anything more than 4, so if you want more than 4 locks on the same key you have to replace all the internal locks after buying the locking nuts.


----------



## subaqua (26 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thanks, but I have to buy 4 locking nuts at £32.95 and then 8 new same key locks at another £32.95. So my thoughts were along the lines of if anyone had the odd one lying around I may be able to "obtain" the 4 locking nuts more cheaply and then work on the same key locks hence saving money. Just a thought, regretfully the locking nuts don't come without lock barrels in them and also don't come in anything more than 4, so if you want more than 4 locks on the same key you have to replace all the internal locks after buying the locking nuts.


 
no the extra locks will only be £10 . its what i did when i got a new rack. the lock barrels also fitted the halfrauds roof box


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> no the extra locks will only be £10 . its what i did when i got a new rack. the lock barrels also fitted the halfrauds roof box


So you think if I get the 4 locking nuts from them for £32.50, the 8 replacement barrels are only £10?


----------



## subaqua (26 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So you think if I get the 4 locking nuts from them for £32.50, the 8 replacement barrels are only £10?


 yes if you send back the barrels you have that don't "match" . or have i missed a crucial point in your case ( likely)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2012)

subaqua said:


> or have i missed a crucial point in your case ( likely)


that's what I was wondering.
"_If you are buying or have bought your Thule gear from us we'll provide as many 'One Key System' locks as you need for £10.00 - depending on what you are buying / have bought_."
my gut feeling on that line, was that I needed to have purchased the bike rack from them as well. I'll ring them and talk with them on Monday if no-one else comes up with any spares or anything like that. Thanks


----------

